# Cancelling employment offer after signing / before starting



## skyisfree (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi all,

I've googled but could not find any useful comments though. May I have your suggestions and advises for the following matter please? 

Although I've recently signed an employment offer and sent it via email to the company, I may cancel it due to some personal reasons. My joining date of the company would be the beginning of May. So, I believe we have enough time to cancel it as well. 

In the offer:

- Non-competition: During your employment with the company, you shall not carry on or be engaged in any company etc... 
- Governing Law: This agreement shall be governed by and construed in accordance with the laws of the UAE. 
- Contract period: Indefinite
- Notice period: Two months
- Probationary period: Three months

Do you think that informing them via email is enough? Will there be any sanctions?

I know that this is unprofessional but sometimes people act quickly and something changes fast etc. 

Kind regards,


----------



## PinayNurse (Mar 18, 2014)

You may want to call instead of email them regarding the retraction of contract. Just saying. 



skyisfree said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've googled but could not find any useful comments though. May I have your suggestions and advises for the following matter please?
> 
> ...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have you sent them any documents or copies of documents? If not, send them a nice email, apologizing profusely and saying your circumstances have changed and you are not able to take up their offer of employment. As long as they haven't begun the visa process, which they cannot do without the former, then there's nothing binding you to them. Keep it sweet if possible - Dubai is a small place and it's always good to maintain relationships - you never know if you will find your path crosses with them again on the future.


----------



## skyisfree (Feb 25, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Have you sent them any documents or copies of documents? If not, send them a nice email, apologizing profusely and saying your circumstances have changed and you are not able to take up their offer of employment. As long as they haven't begun the visa process, which they cannot do without the former, then there's nothing binding you to them. Keep it sweet if possible - Dubai is a small place and it's always good to maintain relationships - you never know if you will find your path crosses with them again on the future.


Unfortunately, I already sent them my scanned passport photo and probably they've started the visa process.


----------



## ilen (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm in the exact same situation. Signed the employment offer letter 4 days ago and sent them my passport copies and passport photo, but I am rethinking it and would like to retract from it.However, like you mentioned, I am worried about the consequences (ie ban etc). Hope we find a solution!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I may be wrong but I don't think they can ban you. Once the visa is issued, you have something like 60 days to enter. If you don't, then it's cancelled. The amount spent to this point is quite minimal. Best way to be sure is to contact the MoL and ask the question but I really don't think they can ban you when only this part is in process and nothing is stamped in your passport. I would just but the proverbial bullet and tell them.


----------

